# This is how you use a Rage



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Since the majority of "I made a perfect shot with a rage and didnt get blood or find the deer" excuses are always around, I just wanted to show those people how a rage actually works when shot placement is correct. 

Shot this doe tonight with a Rage Hypodermic(my first time using them, they will be staying in my quiver!) A blind man could have followed the blood trail as you can see.

She was at 19 yards, quartering away. Im shooting a PSE Omen Pro, 29" 63 lbs. CX Blue streak 350's.

She was standing in front of one of my Homebrew cams, so Im going to check the cam tomorrow, and hope I got lucky enough to get the kill on trail cam!

One of the pics is the entrance. I didnt take a picture of the exit. The arrow buried halfway in the ground, and as you can see, other than a quick blade touch up, the BH is perfect.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

wow, how were you able to track her? nice shot at he guys who hit their deer solidly in the shoulders and the bh didn't do it's job too,hahha, she looks like a little fatty.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Is she ok? :lol:


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

That's almost disturbing... nice doe!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That had been my experience as well. Well done.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you hit any ribs? I'm not a fan nor a hater of rage, kinda gathering from others before i try them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

chris-remington said:


> Did you hit any ribs? I'm not a fan nor a hater of rage, kinda gathering from others before i try them.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've only had one personal experience with the Rage's,,, it opened up early. I was impressed with the damage it did, even with the malfunction and we did recover the deer. However, that was enough for me,,, back to the fixed blades.


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice job, congrats on the doe. When all goes right a Rage does a super job.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> I've only had one personal experience with the Rage's,,, it opened up early. I was impressed with the damage it did, even with the malfunction and we did recover the deer. However, that was enough for me,,, back to the fixed blades.


I also had one deploy early. Ill stick with muzzys. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm... Well I too heard all the Rage rave and my buddies convinced me to shoot them. I have seen what they can do to deer and have seen numerous entry and exit holes which yes, impressive. I shot a doe two weeks ago with a very well placed shot just above the heart, 15 yrds broadside. She ran 60 yards and fell over kicked a little then died. Even though I saw her fall I wanted to track her. I found very little blood and when I field dressed her I saw only an inch and a quarter wide entry location with only about the same size exit location. I went back to my arrow which was clean passed through and in the dirt and removed it to see the blades did not fully open. I don't know if the shot went between two ribs and that's what caused it not to open or what but I wasn't impressed anymore than shooting my usual plain old muzzy 3 blade. BTW they were 2 blade rages. I will use up the remaining Rages and then go back to the Muzzy's


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Matthews Drenalin with 330 easton bloodlines tipped with Rage Titaniums... first rage I've launched. I'm sold. Took this doe last night. She ran 50 yards.
Broadhead shot fire on impact. Its on video

































Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

You guys are confused... This is really how you use Rage! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

chris-remington said:


> Did you hit any ribs? I'm not a fan nor a hater of rage, kinda gathering from others before i try them.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes it broke through a couple ribs. 



William H Bonney said:


> I've only had one personal experience with the Rage's,,, it opened up early. I was impressed with the damage it did, even with the malfunction and we did recover the deer. However, that was enough for me,,, back to the fixed blades.


What head were you using? The O-rings or the new shock collars? I tried the other type(with the o-rings) once before and had a lot of problems with them rattling around, etc. The Shock collars dont let that happen. Shock collars can even be purchased now for the older style Rages I saw.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's a picture of the rage titanium post shot. It went through a rib lengthwise. Crazy wound channel. Mind=blown








Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. The consensus I'm coming to is rage sells so many of these that their faults are reflecting their sales numbers, and it has the same fail rate as most other companies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> You guys are confused... This is really how you use Rage!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Were those hard quartering away shots?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Were those hard quartering away shots?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes, both deer had just the fletching of the arrow sticking out when they ran. The whole arrow was stuck in the vital area of there chest.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Crazy wounds. I'm confident in them. Mine still have the o-rings just changed the other two today . Nice and stiff now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> What head were you using? The O-rings or the new shock collars? I tried the other type(with the o-rings) once before and had a lot of problems with them rattling around, etc. The Shock collars dont let that happen. Shock collars can even be purchased now for the older style Rages I saw.


I honestly don't remember, I know they were 2 blade Rage's... This happened two years ago. 

I know lots of guys swear by them, I just don't wanna have to worry about it, I have enough problems on my own... :lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> I honestly don't remember, I know they were 2 blade Rage's... This happened two years ago.
> 
> I know lots of guys swear by them, I just don't wanna have to worry about it, I have enough problems on my own... :lol:


haha Yeah I hear ya. Usually the same here. If it was 2 years ago, it would have been the O-rings. The new shock collard are 1000 times better. No chance or rattling blades or pre-mature deployment(pun?)

Not trying to sell you on them, hope no one is taking it that way. Just very happy with the changes, and the fact they learned from their mistakes and are making a good reliable BH now.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Not feeling a sales pitch.
Appreciate the field notes and latest modification to work around possible failures.
While in this case its a Rage I,m interested in all. use em or not.Whats the kid say, ooo,sharp pointy thingies!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

rage chisel tip two blade today....tucked it behind her shoulder and came out around the brisket. she sprayed blood for 100 yards then dropped. first deer with a rage that didnt literally fall over....but this is a good size girl
View attachment 50206


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

caffeineforall said:


> rage chisel tip two blade today....tucked it behind her shoulder and came out around the brisket. she sprayed blood for 100 yards then dropped. first deer with a rage that didnt literally fall over....but this is a good size girl
> View attachment 50206


Yes sir!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> haha Yeah I hear ya. Usually the same here. If it was 2 years ago, it would have been the O-rings. The new shock collard are 1000 times better. No chance or rattling blades or pre-mature deployment(pun?)
> 
> Not trying to sell you on them, hope no one is taking it that way. Just very happy with the changes, and the fact they learned from their mistakes and are making a good reliable BH now.


Nah, I wasn't feeling a sales pitch either, and I appreciate the insight as well.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I dropped 2 nice bucks this year, one in Michigan complete pass through the buck rain about 50 yards and dropped. He was in a corn field and the blood trail was very impressive. The 2nd buck was in Missouri quartering away and the buck ran 30 yards and dropped. 

What I like about rage broadheads is that they fly exactly the same as my field tips and the ones I've used have worked well.


----------



## yooper36 (Aug 3, 2008)

my son shot one a couple years ago and while tracking it fount the bottom of the heart while tracking the deer, about an inch of it, was quite impressed. The deer didn't go but maybe 30yards.


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you guys know that they opened early? Were the blades opened when you cut the shot loose? That is about the only way you could tell that. And for the guy who said it partially opened, how do you know that? Alot of times the blades retract after passing thru the deer. It's not like they lock open to the full 2" after they deploy. 99% of people that blame rage made a piss-poor shot to begin with. I get so sick of guys bashing rage when you can tell they are just looking for an excuse why they lost a deer. Own up to your bad shots!!! It will make you a better hunter for the next time around


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

camp42 said:


> How do you guys know that they opened early? Were the blades opened when you cut the shot loose? That is about the only way you could tell that. And for the guy who said it partially opened, how do you know that? Alot of times the blades retract after passing thru the deer. It's not like they lock open to the full 2" after they deploy. 99% of people that blame rage made a piss-poor shot to begin with. I get so sick of guys bashing rage when you can tell they are just looking for an excuse why they lost a deer. Own up to your bad shots!!! It will make you a better hunter for the next time around


I agree with you. Except. I will say that as hunters we want our equipment to perform to its top ability. If we make a questionable hit, we want that broadhead to open completely. I've had one friend had a bad experience with rage a few years back. Make a less than perfect hit, but we found that the blade didn't open. The arrow was on the ground, broadhead nearly perfectly intact. We followed blood and searched for days. We hope the deer survived but it never was found. If the broadhead opened, we probably would have had a dead deer. The one experience has made me stay away from rage. I use spitfires and no failures yet. I don't plan on switching until I get a failure either. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well maybe I am just lucky, but I am 28 for 29 with rage 2 blades since they came on the market. Not counting the bull elk and multiple turkeys I have used them on. The one deer I lost was 100% MY fault. I mis-judged the yardage and hit a doe extremely low. I don't think it even went thru the rib cage it was so low. NEVER had a blade malfunction or break. And if the broadhead does by some crazy miracle not open, it is still 1" wide exposed razor blades. Enough that the deer would definitely die if shot correctly. So which is more likely; that I have killed 28 deer and a bull elk without a malfunction? Or that your buddy actually made a bad shot on one deer and his broadhead did not malfunction. You can not possibly tell by looking at a rage broadhead after it went thru a deer if it "partially" opened. It either did or it didn't. If the blades are not under the o-ring or still in the shock collar, it opened. Even if the blades are not fully extended when you find them.


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

I used the rage extreme 2.3 inch cuts out of my crossbow to shoot one doe this year. I switched to these after another mechanically got my disapproval on 2 deer. The doe i shot was slighty quartered toward me at 22 yds. Shot was right behind shoulder and came out about last rib. Exit and entrance holes were big enough to fit a beer can in. Not a super blood trail but she only went about 30 yds. Exit hole was plugged with the half of her innards.  very impressed definately my new go to crossbow broadhead. She didnt even know she was hit. Ran 20yds. Stopped looked around and crashed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nathanj1144 (Oct 8, 2009)

shot this doe last year with rage. ran 40 yds. no problems tracking. The new collars are great. I still have a couple of the O-ring style left that will get used for sure though. But to each his own. If your more comfortable shooting fix blades keep doing it. They kill deer just as well with a well placed shot


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

Out of about a dozen deer that I have killed with rage broadheads, only once did I have the blades not open completely. It was on a late season doe, and the area on the blade which slides back to open was packed full of hair. I would say the broadhead opened about 1/2 way, still did the job with about an equal cut to what a fixed blade would be. For this reason, I prefer the o ring as opposed to the plastic collar which actually pushes the broadhead blades slighly more open exposing more blade. 

Other than that, I believe they are one of the best expandables on the market. I have seen spitfire blades completely sheer off when hitting ribs or blades with nothing left to open. One deer in particular that I shot and hit low, I know would not have been recovered with a fixed blade, but the rage opened him up enough to allow me a long track and followup shot..

The bigger the wound channel the better in my book...and most important they fly true...

My biggest complaint would be that when they come out of the package very few with the cutting type tips have been tightened straight. You need to spin them, and straighten the tip if off center. The new hypodermics, or chisel tips don't have this issue(fixed).

I would say on average a well hit deer with a rage expires in about half the distance as my conventional fixed blades with better blood trails..


----------



## GillThumper (Oct 26, 2013)

19 for 19 the last 3 years. I use a Bowtech 101st airborne set at 58 pounds with carbon express mayhem 350's. My first impressions were garbage because of the poor factory blades with a burr on them. So i sharpened them and never looked back. Have shot deer at every angle and 90% have dropped within 60 yards,even a pure gut shot that turned my horror into glee after tipping over after a 50 yard shuffle. I even centered a shoulder blade,head completely penetrated the blade and cracked it at the widest,flattest spot. Found her the next morning 100 yards away with a deflated lung but very dead. The problem i see is peeps using arrows that are too light,keep it around the 10 grains per inch and pass thru's will be the norm. I've also shot Rage's with the blades open and it makes no difference in accuracy and still doesn't make noise. I'm very happy with Rage and will continue to use em,who needs a blood trail when ya can watch em drop?:lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I too shoot the RAGE. I switched over years ago and have been very impressed with the results.


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

GillThumper said:


> 19 for 19 the last 3 years. I use a Bowtech 101st airborne set at 58 pounds with carbon express mayhem 350's. My first impressions were garbage because of the poor factory blades with a burr on them. So i sharpened them and never looked back. Have shot deer at every angle and 90% have dropped within 60 yards,even a pure gut shot that turned my horror into glee after tipping over after a 50 yard shuffle. I even centered a shoulder blade,head completely penetrated the blade and cracked it at the widest,flattest spot. Found her the next morning 100 yards away with a deflated lung but very dead. The problem i see is peeps using arrows that are too light,keep it around the 10 grains per inch and pass thru's will be the norm. I've also shot Rage's with the blades open and it makes no difference in accuracy and still doesn't make noise. I'm very happy with Rage and will continue to use em,who needs a blood trail when ya can watch em drop?:lol:


 
I know what your talking about, I usually take a piece of emery(?SP) cloth and knock the burr off the ends if needed. Must be now they get punched out at the factory..


----------



## Zixer37 (Aug 20, 2013)

Shot 2 does with the Hypodemics this year. One had a decent blood trail...one did not. Both deer were shot through both lungs. Both deer went about 50 yards and fell dead. First deer the Rage broke one rib going in and 2 coming out. The second one broke 2 ribs going in and 3 coming out.

Both deer were standing almost perfectly broadside when shot.

Here is a picture of the last one. Notice the lack of blood.


Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job to op! People need to learn to shoot better and learn where they actually "hit" a deer. Proof is in the pudding and I've shot at least 25 deer with rage and never had a fault with them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

x2 on nice job op.
My son shoots the rage and took a deer this past fall with it. 
I'm still shooting the fixed 3 blade (Montec G5). I've touched up the same broadhead many times and taken many deer with it. It is my lucky one so I'll keep shooting it. Here is a double lung pass thru from my antique Hoyt at 58lbs..


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

My son and i both shoot the rage broadhead and love them The buck he got last season,it was almost gross to follow for the thirty yards it went. There was blood high and low and on everything. We had to drag him in a different direction because of the amount of blood:yikes: And the best buck of my hunting career was shot with one and i watched it bleed out and never had to slow down to track it, honestly between us we have taken around ten with rage and never had to look for spots or specks. That is just our luck with them.We will continue to use them..


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Let me start with I am not an expert on rage broad heads or broad heads in general. If somehow you could tell the blade didn't open what would the matter? The broad head still has approximately a 3/4" cutting diameter: so a correctly placed shot would still fatally wound an animal. My experience with the rage has been mixed. I started with 3 blade rages with o-rings. One doe shot at 5 yards didn't have a pass through because of being buried in the opposite shoulder. I missed my mark on a doe opening day this year at 19 yards and hit high without a pass through, I hit loin I guess, She did live which I am thankful for after a bad shot. I switched to the two blade Hypodermics with the collar after that. Shot a buck, also at 19 yards, and had a complete pass through and buried halfway into the ground. I am not sure how he did it but he went about 150 yards before expiring. When Field dressing I found that there were two gaping holes in the lungs and the heart had been cut in two. The broad head was fine even after all that just had to clean it up. I am sold on these for now. Now I shoot an old, I think 94ish, PSE fireflite express 30" 70# so its not like they are going real fast. I think that most broad heads will do as they are asked as long as we put them in the place they are intended to penetrate.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE ANY OTHER BROADHEAD!:lol:


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I shoot the rage 2 blade chisel tip, they came with O-rings and an orange collar. I do not use the collar, have never had a problem with just the o-ring. Reading this thread it sounds like some of you only use the collar, I was under the impression that the collar was to be used in conjunction with the o-ring, am I wrong? Can you use only the collar? I've only shot one deer with them, she went maybe 50 yds and tipped over.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I put the 2 blade rages in my quiver a couple seasons ago but didn't get to put one through a deer until this season. After seeing the massive entry and exit wounds this head makes I'm a believer. I was watching the blood pour out of the deer as it ran, no tracking needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

After shooting a doe with a well placed arrow with a Hyper-shock that didn't open I picked up the 2 blade Rages, the 6 point that walked in received a well placed double lung shot and left an easy to follow blood spray trail. The thing I liked most is the full sized entry and exit holes... definitely a fan at this point.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Only batting .500 here 1 for 2.

Last year nice buck, 30 yards with the crossbow. Complete pass thru. Did the Jagermiester dance for 20 yards and toppled. 


This season the day before rifle season, the matriarch, the mama san. Just over 30 yards, complete pass thru. Only the blades didn't open. She took off, like a banishee. Now I feel the shot may have been a little high. Tracked her for 3 hours, no blood no hair. Found the bolt un opened with a little bit of blood and "fat smear" on it.
I leave my gear out side, for scent and scope condensation reasons. As an afterthought I wonder if the O ring froze? The bolt was outside with the gear. As a precaution, I bring my primary bolt inside from now on.

Hopefully I can get over .600 for next season.

Still sticking with the rage.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

If there was no blood on the bolt only fat then it doesn't matter what kind of broad head you used it was a bad shot.I don't believe that little oring could stop it from opening frozen or not.You can hit em there with a bullet and you probably won't find them.


----------



## Redbirdone (Jan 23, 2014)

Rage has never let me down:yikes:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Amen!


----------

